# Partagas (Cuba) Lusitanias Cigar Review - Best partagas ever



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pre draw was amazing. Lots of airflow. Smelled delicious. Then i lit it. Started off with a bang. Big smoke, salty, spicy, cedar leather. Mellowed ...

Read the full review here: Partagas (Cuba) Lusitanias Cigar Review - Best partagas ever


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Love the Lusi one of my favorite Partagas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

